# K & K Insurance # 71 Daytona



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Greetings, Has anyone attempted a custom vintage NASCAR Livery on any of the new JL Dodge Daytona’s ?



Chet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ebay is full of customs like this. I have it on one of "my favorite searches"
Check them out.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I've also seen many customs of the older stock cars like that on epay though I can't remember seeing the K&K car.

Did see an old Pearson #21 using a Mercury AFX body that was real sweet.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I made a K & K Daytona from a JL pullback Daytona. I thought it turned out pretty well. I can't remember where the decals came from, but they would probably be too small for an AFX or Xtraction body.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

My brain must be fading due to advanced age - I forgot about a whole fleet of Nascar liveried Daytonas a friend and I made from the pull back Daytonas. The paint removal was a chore, but we felt like the end result was worth the trouble. Here are a couple of shots of our vintage Nascar field.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Those cars are delightful!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking vintage stockers jph49! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Howdy Slotheads!
Hey Chet, we need to get Jph49 to post closer pics of the cars in his pics. they look way cool! This aint a K&K Daytona but heres a couple of crappy pics. Its the only custom Daytona I have, built 2 or 3 years ago. Was an orange original Afx with the wing broken off so I had to build a new one from sheet plastic. Got the waterslides from Pairadice but I cant recall who made them. The clear coat messed up a couple of the smallest ones but not real bad.
Later Circle Track DAC


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

DACSIGNS said:


> Howdy Slotheads!
> Hey Chet, we need to get Jph49 to post closer pics of the cars in his pics. they look way cool!



Thanks for the kind words. I realized after I posted the pictures that they were rather small. When I can get the camera cranked up, I'll try to get close ups of the cars I have from this group.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty Robbins Daytone*

Just the right color!










Marty


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Marty- The Robbins car is excellent! I started bein a car nut when I saw the cover of his "Devil Woman" album back in the early 60s. I like a lot of different music, and Marty is my all-time favorite country artist! And he was a damn good circle tracker to boot! Sure would like to see that cover again as we lost it in a flood in1972.
VERY NICE--- Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking customs guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice job on the homemade wing DAC. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks RR, I had another one in my pit kit that could be used for a "template". Definitly made buildin that wing easier. Think I might takethat tempate car and build Marty's Marty car out of it tho-I need that- Its too cool!
Circle Track DAC


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Some good looking customs, When I learn how to post pictures on this BB I'll show you folks some of my customs. I didn't realize there was so many people doing them. MTYoder showed me some old 8mm footage on DVD of Mark Donohue's 72 and 73 Matador at Daytona and Riverside. I've done both of those along with #12 Coke, #54 Pepsi ( pictures on a previous post by FordCowboy), #43 Petty, #21 Pearson, #30 Dave Marcis, #99 Dow, #71 K&K, #6 Buddy Baker, and #40 Pete Hamilton. I sold some at the last couple of Midwest Slot shows. Does anyone know where I could get some #21 and #71 decals sheets?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey AFX_nut, Posting pics: Size of pictures needs to be less then 50k. Typically its a 640x480 resolution... You may need to get a freeware that will reduce your picture size. Scroll to the bottom of the "reply to Thread" page, you will find a button for Manage Attachments. Click on it, another window will open asking where is the picutre you want to upload. Find the pic, highlight it and click ok. Wait for the picture to upload, it will tell you when it is finished. 

HTH, Jeff


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

If you're interested in seeing some vintage Nascar Fairlanes, there are some at the following link.

http://community-2.webtv.net/spanky312/SoggyBottomSpeedway/page2.html

They were done with RRR stocker decals - these cars are up for sale too.

The link no longer works as of 3-30-05


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey JackOFall, I uploaded the pic and it was too big, I'll try to get them shrunk down this weekend. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay, I think I have it. I painted and decaled these cars. More to come.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's another one. Hope you guys like them.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay, last pictures. I've finally learned how this works. I really like the older NASCAR Stockers. Thank you JackOFall for your help. Randy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Okay, last pictures. I've finally learned how this works. I really like the older NASCAR Stockers. Thank you JackOFall for your help. Randy.


Randy,

Those cars are sweet! Good job. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How cool are THOSE!
Man, When I get the time, I want to paint up a whole herd of stockers too! 
Don't get me wrong, I like indy cars too, but I look at these and I don't hear "vvVvvvrowllllllll...", I hear "rrGrGrGRROwWwollll" !
I know, it is tough to type that sound, and I was not even going to attempt the multiples that rip past at the same time, but with the stroked motors and the cubes and the open exhaust.....*drool*....and the sounds......
oh...sorry. A/FX, cool cars, man!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Decal Info NEEDED, Please?*

Hi A/FX Nut :wave: 
I gotta ask, where did ya get the decals for those sweet cars? Especially the #12 Coke decals? I have something "in the works" that needs all the decals you have used, and more!

Larry


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Randy, Man it might have taken you a little while to get the hang of it but, Great Looking Cars... :thumbsup: 

Now that you got the steps down don't hesitate to use them offten... 



Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi A/FX Nut :wave:
> I gotta ask, where did ya get the decals for those sweet cars? Especially the #12 Coke decals? I have something "in the works" that needs all the decals you have used, and more!
> 
> Larry



Larry,
I've seen some of those on Patto's web site and some might be HO Express decals. I believe HE had a 54 Pepsi set available. Could probably get them all at Patto's. :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi A/FX Nut :wave:
> I gotta ask, where did ya get the decals for those sweet cars? Especially the #12 Coke decals? I have something "in the works" that needs all the decals you have used, and more!
> 
> Larry


I got the Coke decals from a guy name Craig his email is [email protected] He sells on Ebay often and he has a website which he sells from. The #21 David Pearson A/FX Mercury, those decals came from Neil's Wheels out of Texas. The rest from www.jaysraceplace.com Prices are reasonable and are from HO Express. The Coke decals are thinner than HO Express.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Ebay is full of customs like this.


You ain't kidding. Tuners with NASCAR decals - oh my.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there--


Those look really nice! 
I pretty much like all of them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
The Petty RR is gorgeous! 

Thanks for sharing!


Cheers..


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey there--
> 
> 
> Those look really nice!
> ...


Thanks boss9, Now if I can learn the art of Resin Casting.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

From customizing the old Monte Carlos the biggest hassle w/ Johnny Lightings (besides stripping) is trimming the decals. The decals are usually a better fit on Tyco and LifeLike. 1/87 vs 1/64 scale? Speaking of Decals, has anybody bought from Patto? Anybody else making HO Nascar decals?


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I got some from him and they are great. Roger Corrie got him to reduce them an extra 10% for a better fit on Tjets. Wish I would have known before my order. But Im also doing XTS


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great, will probably order from him this week. Going to do a couple of JL Fairlanes as well as some LifeLikes. Do I ask him to reduce the ones I want for the JL? Curtis Turner rides again!


----------



## Martyc (Feb 21, 2005)

Marty said:


> Just the right color!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Marty
What are the colors you used for the Marty Robbins Daytone? I have the decals for it would like to add that car to my winged warries.
Thanks, Martyc


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

If you don't ask him to reduce anything and by how much 10% example you will get a standard diecast size for the smallscale


----------

